# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  New Putnam City middle school

## Pete

Several years ago, the PC schools purchased the old Ione Branch of the YMCA, between NW 63rd & NW 58th and between Rockwell and MacArthur.

The district will be completely relocating the current Capps Middle School (on NW 39th east of MacArthur) to this location.  Bids for the site work will soon be taken.

Similar to moving the old Central Elementary School to the old Elks Lodge property on Tulsa north of 39th.  That school is now called Arbor Grove and the old building was demolished.

Will be a similar process for Capps, although the name won't change.

----------


## HOT ROD

so not really new then, just new location/building.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> so not really new then, just new location/building.


To me, this new Capps Middle School obviously meets the definition of new.  That's a really beautiful campus, especially when you consider it's a _middle_ school. Yeah, it's "just" a new location and a new building, but there was never any doubt the Devon Tower was "new" even though it was just a new location and a new building.  :Confused:

----------


## bombermwc

I'd agree with Hot Rod on that one. Just because its the same name, doesn't mean its not new. Some of those old buildings looked like they were ready to fall over.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> I'd agree with Hot Rod on that one. Just because its the same name, doesn't mean its not new. Some of those old buildings looked like they were ready to fall over.


Exactly. You really agree with me is I think is what you meant. It is definitely new!

----------


## HOT ROD

> To me, this new Capps Middle School obviously meets the definition of new.  That's a really beautiful campus, especially when you consider it's a _middle_ school. Yeah, it's "just" a new location and a new building, but there was never any doubt the Devon Tower was "new" even though it was just a new location and a new building.


?? not sure why the tone of your posts. to me, a new middle school would be one that doesn't already exist, adding to the existing total. I would have used "New Capps Middle School" instead of New PC Middle School in the title. (no offense Pete).

Blue, You're example is flawed: Devon Tower did not exist pre 2012, so it was/is a new building even though Devon previously owned a different building that was not called Devon Tower, btw. 

If WeGoLook (already based downtown in AAlley) decided to move elsewhere downtown, they would not be new but would have a new location/building; this is what I see this school - which isn't a bad thing but isn't a new PC middle school.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> ?? not sure why the tone of your posts. to me, a new middle school would be one that doesn't already exist, adding to the existing total. I would have used "New Capps Middle School" instead of New PC Middle School in the title. (no offense Pete).
> 
> Blue, You're example is flawed: Devon Tower did not exist pre 2012, so it was/is a new building even though Devon previously owned a different building that was not called Devon Tower, btw. 
> 
> If WeGoLook (already based downtown in AAlley) decided to move elsewhere downtown, they would not be new but would have a new location/building; this is what I see this school - which isn't a bad thing but isn't a new PC middle school.


I'm sorry Hot Rod. I didn't mean a "tone" - really just giving you a hard time because it's obviously "new" as Capps Middle School is moving to a new location and a new building.  Central Middle became Capps Middle School in 2006. My point was that we all agreed that the Devon building was "new" even though it, too, was just moving to a new location and a new building, previously housed in a different location. No offense meant. I guessed you would say "duh..." But see your point if you're strictly interpreting it the way you did with it not being a new "PC school" No big deal. You didn't explain your comment, so I just pointed out it is as new as the Devon headquarters is new. Sorry for the misinterpreted tone, the emoji only meant "am I missing something?"

----------


## PaddyShack

So back to the topic, when the school moves with the old building by demolished as well? Is there some master plan for the original site once they move? i.e. Will they move all of the schools and then sell the current site? I only drive by it on 39th, don't know anyone in the district. So I am only curious as to why they are relocating the schools. How is the capacity around the district?

----------


## Pete

^

I was told the old middle school will be demolished.

----------


## rezman

In another thread, I think I read that the old school site(s) on 40th street will become the new home for PC administration. When I went to school there, the elementary, intermediate and Jr high were all on 40th St. There was no "Middle school". Seemed like it was pretty convenient to have them all together in one location. I wonder what PC's reasoning was to scatter all the schools out?

----------


## PaddyShack

In your original post Pete, you had said that they moved Central Elementary and renamed it to Arbor Grove, but I believe it had always been Arbor Grove, even when it was on 39th. I believe when they built Central Elementary in 2009 or so that was an entirely new elementary school.

----------


## Pete

> In your original post Pete, you had said that they moved Central Elementary and renamed it to Arbor Grove, but I believe it had always been Arbor Grove, even when it was on 39th. I believe when they built Central Elementary in 2009 or so that was an entirely new elementary school.


Yes, I believe you are correct.

----------


## rezman

The building built in 2009 replaced the building built in the 30's, which was Central Elementary.

----------


## HOT ROD

No problem Blue.  :Smile:

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete

Last photo is from Lingo Construction:

----------


## bombermwc

Are they going to put in a bridge for car traffic to get to the back? Or are they going to let/expect people to walk through the school to get to all the events?

----------


## Pete

> Are they going to put in a bridge for car traffic to get to the back? Or are they going to let/expect people to walk through the school to get to all the events?


There is a road that leads from 63rd to the back of the building, where the gym is located.

----------


## PaddyShack

So will this look and operate different that a traditional school with normal classrooms? Looking at the floor plan they call rooms studios and there are a number of maker spaces, colab space, and common areas.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Are they going to put in a bridge for car traffic to get to the back? Or are they going to let/expect people to walk through the school to get to all the events?


Is that really too far to walk!? Maybe Gators and other urbanist are right about how bad car culture is in OKC. Geeze

----------


## bombermwc

Well you dont want the public walking through a school at any time of the day. And for the older or disabled, that seemingly short walk for you, could be the difference of them not being physically able to get to the event. 

If they can drive around to the other side via a different entrance, then that sort of works. It's not as good as having the on-site structure though. If there's ever any kind of event at this school (fire/shooting/etc), then they're going to realize that they should have put one in for faster access.

But there does appear to be a construction dirt bridge there today in the pictures (probably for the very reason i said...its faster). Wonder if maybe that's just part of the eventual plans or if they're going to pull it out.

----------


## jdizzle

> Is that really too far to walk!? Maybe Gators and other urbanist are right about how bad car culture is in OKC. Geeze


Why would we want the public walking on school grounds freely? 

I agree with Bomber on this one.

----------


## Pete

As I've said before, there is a completely separate drive and entrance for visitors that leads directly to the gym.

Nobody is going to have to walk through the school for events.

----------


## jn1780

I wish this school was around when I went to middle school. I had to ride the bus to Kenneth Cooper Middle School.  

So this is a completely new school to some kids aa this changes district middle school boundaries.

----------


## bombermwc

> As I've said before, there is a completely separate drive and entrance for visitors that leads directly to the gym.
> 
> Nobody is going to have to walk through the school for events.


I was simply answering the question from Plutonic.

However, my comment still stands on it being short-sighted to not keep that bridge they're using for construction.

----------


## Pete



----------


## 5alive

Nice!

----------


## bobtwinpeaks

Looking forward to see new photos!

----------

